# Sosta costs



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are having a great time in Italy, but are surprised at the price of sostas.
At present we are on a site, own potable water supply and disposal, great clean toilets and showers, lovely pool beach within walking distance ACSI 15 Euro
Just down the road, sosta, o/n parking 10 euro waste disposal 2 euro fresh water 2 euro, no awnings, no chairs outside no electric, little shade and glorified carpark to my mind. this is the 4th time we have found similar in fact last place was 11 Euro, sosta 16!!!!!


confused heading for rome,

Sue n John


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we found most of the sostas doubled as park and rides and included bus rides into the appropriate city states


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Costo di sosta*

 Ciao, and glad you are enjoying Italy. If the 'sosta' is a municipal parking and overnighting sosta; then it can vary anything from free to 10/15 eurines. If it is an 'area attrezzata' type sosta, i.e. a commercially run 'campsite for motorhomes' type of thing, then it will be anywhere between 10 to 20 eurines a night, depending on location and facilities. Like campsites, some are brilliant, some are rubbish.
A good example of the first type is San Gemini in Umbria.
A good example of the second type is the private Area Attrezzata near the railway station and funicular in Orvieto (again Umbria) on the way to Roma.
you can find lots of both on www.camperonline.it 
and www.turismoitinerante.it

you can find lots of campsites on www.camping.it

have a good time,
saluti,
eddied
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sostas*

Hi

I have only experience of two sostas in Italy as per my blog pages. 

Orvieto was 18 euro per night but excellent.

We did not stay at Peschiera as at 15 euro per go, it was not worth it when ACSI sites were available!

Other sostas we saw were 20 euro plus!

Russell


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are now on our way home, still in Italy though, used ACSI sites and really pleased with most of them. Will do reviews when I get home, and when i get a new pc  and Kindle    
My clumsiness has hit an alltime high :lol: 
To add insult to injury, whilst passing a truck in roadworks it pulled over, it was a 'hit the truck or the orange sign moment' lost nearside wing mirror, have done, or John has, a grand job of repairing with duct tape and a small bathroom mirror    
Teensvan can confirm what a stellar job he has done. Nice to meet you Steve and Ann
Got free internet hence being able to communicate at last    

sue


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Agree have just about given up with sostas as some are expensive this time of year. However if you can smell a free one as we are on tonight...... not far from lake Como all services available inc free elec. Cant go wrong. However if you wish to stay more than one night you will not beat the ACSI card with some superb sites eg Bella Verde by Lake Garda inc a Solarium and roof top Whirlpool for €15
ACSI has certainly done it for us over the last month. That and good old Kindle just the job.........


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Folks, quick update, now on our last but one night in Italy, thank you ACSI.
Decided, after a small amount of the red stuff, to try switching my laptop on again, now last time i tried it couldn't find the OS wouldn't repair and said OS was not on back up :? 
Surprise surprise fired up ok am using it now. No luck with the Kindle though, Amazon has asked me to call them, but will wait till I get back to the uk, or get a better internet signal.

Today a camping Baciccia it is cool. Nice site, 2 supermarkets, Lidl and Familia within walking distance seaBass for tea if we don't trip the electric, this has been a 'Pusser type' trip, without, so far, the toilet problems. :roll: 

Have seen only half a dozen UK vans but enjoying ourselves immensley ( ? Spelling)

Sue n John


----------

